# oh Mann vs. oh man



## Nanexa

Ich sehe in letzter Zeit im Internet, in Foren und auch in E-Mails immer wieder den Ausruf _Oh Mann_ in dieser Schreibweise: _oh man!_ 
Das erste Mal dachte ich:  naja, ein Schreibfehler. 
Doch inzwischen merke ich, dass diese falsche Schreibweise sehr verbreitet ist.
Und mit Entrüstung wird zurückgewiesen, wenn man bemerkt dass es _Oh Mann!_ geschrieben werden müsste.
Es macht doch gar keinen Sinn, dieses _oh man_! (es wird genauso ausgesprochen wie _Oh Mann!_, also nicht englisch)
Gebraucht man den Ausruf auch im Englischen und ist daher die falsche Schreibweise ins Deutsche gekommen?

Für mich ist es selbstverständlich : _Oh Mann!_ zu schreiben, (sofern ich das überhaupt schreibe, da es ja eher umgangssprachlicher Natur ist).

Ist Euch das auch schon so begegnet? Es stört mich jedesmal, wenn ich es lese.


----------



## berndf

Meiner Meinung nach ist "Oh man" _noch_ als Anglizismus und in einem deutschen Satz als Schreibfehler zu betrachten. Wenn wir uns in 10 Jahren noch einmal unterhalten, könnte das anders sein.  Vielleicht spricht man es dann auch anders aus. Wer weiss, oder heisst es "who knows"?


----------



## xrun

Es heißt definitiv "oh man" mit nur einem "m". 

Es ist das selbe "man" wie im Ausdruck: "man sagt" oder "man möchte" usw.


  Es hat nichts mit Mann zu tun und es kommt auch nicht aus dem  Englischen.

Grüße Xrun


----------



## Sowka

Hallo xrun 

Willkommen im Forum!

Der Ausdruck leitet sich tatsächlich von "Mann" her und wird daher mit zwei "n" geschrieben.

So sieht das - neben mir  - zum Beispiel Wiktionary unter dem Stichwort "Mann":


> als Interjektion: Ausruf des Erstaunens oder der Verärgerung


Hier canoo.net dazu:



> Der Ausruf _Mann!_ ist wohl als informelle Anrede und als Aufruf (an einen Mann), er solle zuhören, entstanden: _Mann, pass doch auf!_ Vielleicht hat der Ausruf auch mit der eher veralteten, auf die Bibel (u.a. 5. Buch Mose, 33,1) zurückgehenden Anrede _Mann Gottes!_ zu tun (...)


----------



## Derselbe

xrun said:


> Es heißt definitiv "oh man" mit nur einem "m".
> 
> Es ist das selbe "man" wie im Ausdruck: "man sagt" oder "man möchte" usw.
> 
> Es hat nichts mit Mann zu tun und es kommt auch nicht aus dem  Englischen.



Mal angenommen, dass ist so: was würde das für einen Sinn ergeben? Die Interpretation als "Mann" ist analog zu "Oh Gott!", "Oh Sowka!" o.ä. verständlich. Das Indefinitpronomen _man _ergibt etwa so viel Sinn wie "Oh manche!". Insofern ist sie nur als Übernahme der englischen Schreibweise erklärbar. Wenn du eine andere Erklärung hast, immer raus damit.


----------



## Demiurg

Derselbe said:


> Insofern ist sie nur als Übernahme der englischen Schreibweise erklärbar.


Und selbst englische Muttersprachler sagen eher "oh boy" als "oh man", wenn ich mich nicht stark täusche.


----------



## xrun

Ok.. selbst wenn es aus dem Englischen wäre, was ich nicht glaube. So kann man im Deutschen nicht "oh Mann" schreiben. Der "deutsche" Ausdruck heißt "oh man". Es beinhaltet genau ein "n" und es ist durchgängig klein geschrieben. Du wirst einfach kein Buch und und auch kein Lexikon Eintrag finden, in dem man "oh Mann" lesen kann. In Deutsch in der Schule wird es ebenfalls als Fehler angestrichen; man lernt das schon recht früh. Ich weiß gar nicht woher denn überhaupt die Frage kommt, ob man es nicht "oh Mann" schreibt. Das steht genauso außer Frage wie, dass man nicht "Hauhs" für "Haus" schreiben kann.


----------



## Demiurg

xrun said:


> In Deutsch in der Schule wird es ebenfalls als Fehler angestrichen; man lernt das schon recht früh.


Dann hat wohl Generation PISA jetzt die Lehrerzimmer erreicht.


----------



## madsh33p

xrun said:


> Ok.. selbst wenn es aus dem Englischen wäre, was ich nicht glaube. So kann man im Deutschen nicht "oh Mann" schreiben. Der "deutsche" Ausdruck heißt "oh man". Es beinhaltet genau ein "n" und es ist durchgängig klein geschrieben. Du wirst einfach kein Buch und und auch kein Lexikon Eintrag finden, in dem man "oh Mann" lesen kann. In Deutsch in der Schule wird es ebenfalls als Fehler angestrichen; man lernt das schon recht früh. Ich weiß gar nicht woher denn überhaupt die Frage kommt, ob man es nicht "oh Mann" schreibt. Das steht genauso außer Frage wie, dass man nicht "Hauhs" für "Haus" schreiben kann.



Also, das ist mir völlig neu und so lange bin ich noch nicht aus der Schule draußen... Für mich war das schon immer (ohne viel Nachdenken) "oh, Mann!".
Bisher wurde auch noch keine Erklärung dafür gegeben, was denn "oh man" für einen Sinn hat. Ich versteh's jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## berndf

xrun said:


> ... Es beinhaltet genau ein "n" und es ist durchgängig klein geschrieben. Du wirst einfach kein Buch und und auch kein Lexikon Eintrag finden, in dem man "oh Mann" lesen kann. In Deutsch in der Schule wird es ebenfalls als Fehler angestrichen; man lernt das schon recht früh...


Es tut mir leid, das so direkt sagen zu müssen, aber das ist schlicht und einfach falsch. Wenn Du eine Referenz brauchst, schaue Dir bitte die Bedeutung 3b von "Mann" in DWDS an.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Es tut mir leid, das so direkt sagen zu müssen, aber das ist schlicht und einfach falsch. Wenn Du eine Referenz brauchst, schaue Dir bitte die Bedeutung 3b von "Mann" in DWDS an.



Als Ergänzung noch 
(1)
http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Mann Bedeutung [6]

(2)
http://www.duden.de/deutsche_sprache/sprachberatung/newsletter/archiv.php?id=179#was
Wo von "mannomann" gesprochen wird.

(3)
http://www.freidok.uni-freiburg.de/volltexte/387/pdf/interjektion.pdf Seite 10 bei Donnerwetter

(4)
Prof. Dr. Angelika Redder: "_Mann, oh Mann!_" In: Bührig, K. & Matras, Y. (Hrsg.) Sprachtheorie und sprachliches Handeln. Tübingen: Staufenburg, 235-245

Ich glaube, wie haben genug Referenzen für "Mann". Dass angeblich in der Schule etwas anderes unterrichtet wird, kann nur mit der nicht vorhandenen Unfehlbarkeit von Lehrern zusammenhängen. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Rechtschreibreform daran etwas geändert hat, lass mich aber gerne belehren.
Im Übrigen frage ich mich eh, wann man in der Schule in die Verlegenheit kommt, den Ausdruck "Oh, Mann!" in schriftlichen Arbeiten zu verwenden.



> Du wirst einfach kein Buch und und auch kein Lexikon Eintrag finden, in dem man "oh Mann" lesen kann.



Bevor ich irgendwann "Mein lieber man!" schreibe, muss schon mehr Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet werden.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, in "Oh man!" bedeutet "man" und "man" und nicht "Mann".  Aber es bedeutet nicht "man" wie in "man macht das". Vergleiche umgangssprachlich: "Das ist man anders." (Das ist also/eben/erwiesenermaßen anders.)
Ich habe auch schon gehört: "O manoman!" in einer ähnlichen Bedeutung wie "Oh weh!" (Auch "Oh Mann, o Mann!" existiert, hat aber etwas andere Bedeutung.)

Vergleiche Grimms Wörterbuch, Verwendung als Adverb: http://urts55.uni-trier.de:8080/Projekte/WBB2009/DWB/wbgui_py?lemid=GA00001

Ich denke, es ist in "Oh man!" ein Adverb, kein Pronomen.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Vergleiche umgangssprachlich: "Das ist man anders." (Das ist also/eben/erwiesenermaßen anders.)


Dieses "man" kenne ich aus dem Norddeutschen ("dann man too") und hatte es immer für eine Variante von "mal" gehalten. Ich sehe hier aber keinen Zusammenhang zu "Oh man(n)".



Hutschi said:


> Ich habe auch schon gehört: "O manoman!" in einer ähnlichen Bedeutung wie "Oh weh!"


Das Wort wird in der Regel auch Mannomann geschrieben.


----------



## Hutschi

Bri Grimm steht auch, dass es aus dem Norddeutschen kommt.

Der Zusammenhang:

"Man" ist ein Pronomen. In "Oh man!" sehe ich, ebenso wie die meisten in den vergangenen Beiträgen keine Möglichkeit.

Deshalb suchte ich nach anderen möglichen Formen. Dabei fand ich, dass "man" auch ein Adverb sein kann. 

In "Oh man!" ist es vielleicht kein Adverb, es kann sein, dass ich es falsch interpretiere. Dann ist es aber sehr wahrscheinlich ein anderes Partikel. Es bedeutet jedenfalls ungefähr "O je!". 


Es gibt einen analogen Ausdruck in Englisch; http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=oh%20man

Der erklärt nicht die Form, hat aber eine analoge Bedeutung.

Ich selber nutze fast nur "Oh Mann!"


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Dieses "man" kenne ich aus dem Norddeutschen ("dann man too") und hatte es immer für eine Variante von "mal" gehalten. Ich sehe hier aber keinen Zusammenhang zu "Oh man(n)".


Ja, dieses norddeutsche "man" hat m.E. nichts mit dem Pronomen "man" oder mit "Mann" zu tun und auch nichts mit "Oh Mann".


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ja, dieses norddeutsche "man" hat m.E. nicht mit dem Pronomen "man" oder mit "Mann" zu tun und auch nichts mit "Oh Mann".



Deshalb denke ich auch, dass es nicht "Oh Mann!" bedeutet.
Bei  "Oh man!" denke ich nicht an einen Mann, sondern an ein plötzliches Ereignis.

Beim Hören schwankt es aber. 

Vergleiche mal:

Zu einem Mann: "Oh Mann! Pass doch auf!" Er kann sich als Person angesprochen fühlen.
Zu einer Frau: "Oh Mann! Pass doch auf!"   Das ergibt erst durch Umdeutung einen Sinn. (Es bezieht sich auf das Ereignis, nicht die Person.)

"Oh man! Pass doch auf!" ist geschlechtsneutral.

Da beide gleich klingen, werden sie wohl auch verwechselt und vertauscht.


----------



## Hirngespinst

Hallo!
Ich möchte auch etwas zu dieser Diskussion beitragen.

Eintrag im "DUDEN - Die deutsche Rechtschreibung" (in der digitalen Duden-Bibliothek): 

Mann, der; -[e]s, Plur. Männer und (früher für Lehnsleute, ritterl. Dienstmannen od. scherzh. Mannen; vier Mann hoch (ugs.); alle Mann an Bord, an Deck!; tausend Mann; er ist Manns genug; seinen Mann stehen; *Mann, ist das schön!* (ugs.)  
© Duden - Die deutsche Rechtschreibung, 25. Aufl. Mannheim 2009 [CD-ROM]

(Hervorhebung durch *fett* von mir.)

Mir kommt es so vor, als sei das "Mann" in dem hervorgehobenen Fall in ähnlicher Art und Weise verwendet wie in "O[,] Mann". Ich bin daher ebenfalls der Ansicht, dass "oh man" falsch ist. =)

Einen anderen Fall hätten wir hier: "Oh, man kann das doch auch eigentlich anders machen, oder?", "Oh, man hätte das doch auch früher sagen können!", "Oh, man wird doch auch mal was kritisieren dürfen..."


----------



## Hutschi

Hirngespinst said:


> Hallo!
> ...
> 
> Einen anderen Fall hätten wir hier: "Oh, man kann das doch auch eigentlich anders machen, oder?", "Oh, man hätte das doch auch früher sagen können!", "Oh, man wird doch auch mal was kritisieren dürfen..."



Unbestritten ist, dass die Duden-Beispiele mit "Mann" korrekt sind.
Die Beispiele mit "man" verwenden es hier als Pronomen, das ist ein anderes Thema.

"Man" hat aber auch andere Bedeutungen als die als Personalpronomen. Beispiel:

"Lass man!" = "Lass mal!"
Vergleiche: 
"Lass', Mann!" = "Lasse das mal, Mann!" 

Die Frage ist, ob "Oh, man!" korrekt ist. Das kann nicht dadurch beantwortet werden, dass "Oh, Mann!" korrekt ist. Es sind unterschiedliche Fälle mit unterschiedlichen Konnotationen.

"Oh, man!" mag falsch sein, allerdings habe ich speziell dafür noch keine hinreichende Begründung gesehen.


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> "Lass man!" = "Lass mal!"
> Vergleiche:
> "Lass', Mann!" = "Lasse das mal, Mann!"
> 
> Die Frage ist, ob "Oh, man!" korrekt ist. Das kann nicht dadurch beantwortet werden, dass "Oh, Mann!" korrekt ist. Es sind unterschiedliche Fälle mit unterschiedlichen Konnotationen.
> 
> "Oh, man!" mag falsch sein, allerdings habe ich speziell dafür noch keine hinreichende Begründung gesehen.



Hallo Hutschi 

Meine Begründung ist, dass _man_ - egal welche Funktion man ihm zuschreibt - an der Stelle keinen Sinn ergibt.

Der Ausruf "Oh, MANNNN!" (absichtlich unkenntlich gemacht ) ist immer auf dem zweiten Wort betont, nicht wahr?

Das Wort _man_ mit der Bedeutung _mal_ ist immer unbetont.

"*Lass* man" = "Lass mal", "*Lass* man *gut* sein".


----------



## Hirngespinst

Hutschi said:


> [...]
> "Man" hat aber auch andere Bedeutungen als die als Personalpronomen. Beispiel:
> 
> "Lass man!" = "Lass mal!"
> Vergleiche:
> "Lass', Mann!" = "Lasse das mal, Mann!"



Hi!

Mich verwirrt diese Verwendung von "man" für "mal"; ich weiß, dass das Mundart ist, weil ich das ein-, zweimal gehört habe (bei uns wird "mal" eher zu "ma"), aber der Ausruf "Oh Mann" (oder "oh man", was für meine Augen einfach falsch aussieht, aber gut) scheint in jeder Region gebräuchlich zu sein. In mir sträubt sich alles dagegen, die beiden zu vergleichen!




Hutschi said:


> Die Frage ist, ob "Oh, man!" korrekt ist. Das kann nicht dadurch beantwortet werden, dass "Oh, Mann!" korrekt ist. Es sind unterschiedliche Fälle mit unterschiedlichen Konnotationen.


Das will mir ernstlich nicht ganz einleuchten 

Weiter oben schreibst du:



			
				Hutschi said:
			
		

> Zu einem Mann: "Oh Mann! Pass doch auf!" Er kann sich als Person angesprochen fühlen.
> Zu einer Frau: "Oh Mann! Pass doch auf!"   Das ergibt erst durch  Umdeutung einen Sinn. (Es bezieht sich auf das Ereignis, nicht die  Person.)



Ich kann zu einer Frau auch sagen: "Mann, bist du schön!"; oder über eine Frau: "O Mann, ist die hübsch!"
Hier hätten wir einen Ausruf, nicht wahr? Parallel zu dem "Mann, ist das schön!", das im Duden steht. Ich habe noch nirgendwo einen Beleg für "man" als Ausruf gesehen.



			
				Hutschi said:
			
		

> "Oh, man!" mag falsch sein, allerdings habe ich speziell dafür noch keine hinreichende Begründung gesehen.



Na gut, ich würde einfach sagen, dass man theoretisch auch durch Ausschlussverfahren einen Beweis liefern kann, aber...

=) (Oha, tut mir leid, dass der Post so lang geworden ist!)


----------



## Schmizzkazz

xrun said:


> Es heißt definitiv "oh man" mit nur einem "m".
> 
> Es ist das selbe "man" wie im Ausdruck: "man sagt" oder "man möchte" usw.
> 
> 
> Es hat nichts mit Mann zu tun und es kommt auch nicht aus dem Englischen.


 
Nix ist definitiv. 

Und es hat natürlich mit "Mann" zu tun.


----------



## Hutschi

Durch das Ausschlussverfahren kann man einen Beweis liefern, wenn man eine vollständige Liste hat.

Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, ich würde auch meist zu der  Schreibweise "Oh Mann!" greifen. Die andere ist aber zu häufig, um  einfach nur falsch zu sein.


     Quote:
                                                                      Originally Posted by *Hutschi* http://http.cdnlayer.com/wordreferen...s/viewpost.gif 
                 Die Frage ist, ob "Oh, man!" korrekt ist. Das kann  nicht  dadurch beantwortet werden, dass "Oh, Mann!" korrekt ist. Es sind   unterschiedliche Fälle mit unterschiedlichen Konnotationen.

     Quote:
_Hirngespinst schrieb dazu: _"Das will mir ernstlich nicht ganz einleuchten                                 "
Ich gebe hierfür ein analoges Beispiel:

Heißt es:_
Klar wie Klosbrühe.
_oder 
_Klar wie Kloßbrühe.
?
_
Für mich schien die zweite Variante lange klar zu sein. Doch die erste tauchte auch immer wieder auf. 
Es stellte sich heraus, dass etymologisch die erste korrekt ist (von "Klosterbrühe"), die  zweite beruht auf volksetymologischer Umdeutung und ist heute ebenfalls  korrekt.

Ich kann also nicht dadurch, dass ich eine korrekte Version angebe, nachweisen, dass die andere falsch ist.

Die Argumentation der Ausschlussmethode in der angewendeten Form zieht  also immer dann nicht, wenn beide Möglichkeiten korrekt sein können.  Wenn ich weiß. dass nur eine Form korrekt ist, funktioniert das  Verfahren natürlich.
Aber gerade das ist umstritten


----------



## Hirngespinst

Hutschi: Ah okay, ich sehe, was du meinst =)

Aber ich bleibe dabei, dass ich "man" nirgendwo offiziell als Ausruf erklärt gesehen habe, "Mann" jedoch schon =)


----------



## sospiro

xrun said:


> Es heißt definitiv "oh man" mit nur einem "m".
> 
> Es ist das selbe "man" wie im Ausdruck: "man sagt" oder "man möchte" usw.
> 
> 
> Es hat nichts mit Mann zu tun und es kommt auch nicht aus dem  Englischen.
> 
> Grüße Xrun


Dein Post ist alt, aber bitte lösche diesen Blödsinn. Diese falsche Antwort ist die erste, die bei Google angezeigt wird. Es wird definitiv "Oh Mann!" geschrieben. "Oh man" ergibt etwa so viel Sinn wie "Oh manche!" .. Schluss mit diesem Deppen-Fehler. Laut DUDEN wird es "Oh Mann!" geschrieben. Der Ausspruch ist ein verkürztes "Mann oh Mann!" Also verbreite bitte keinen Schwachsinn!


----------



## sospiro

xrun said:


> Ok.. selbst wenn es aus dem Englischen wäre, was ich nicht glaube. So kann man im Deutschen nicht "oh Mann" schreiben. Der "deutsche" Ausdruck heißt "oh man". Es beinhaltet genau ein "n" und es ist durchgängig klein geschrieben. Du wirst einfach kein Buch und und auch kein Lexikon Eintrag finden, in dem man "oh Mann" lesen kann. In Deutsch in der Schule wird es ebenfalls als Fehler angestrichen; man lernt das schon recht früh. Ich weiß gar nicht woher denn überhaupt die Frage kommt, ob man es nicht "oh Mann" schreibt. Das steht genauso außer Frage wie, dass man nicht "Hauhs" für "Haus" schreiben kann.


So selbstüberzeugt und dabei so falsch. 🤦‍♂️ Schau im Duden nach und lösch diesen Quatsch hier.


----------



## Hutschi

Mann oh Mann, Man oh man, Mann oh man, Mannomann oder Manoman? - Kyros Schule

Hiernach kann man es auswählen, beides ist möglich.

Hier ebenso: Sagt man "Mann oh Mann" oder "Man oh man" oder "Mann oh man" oder "Mannomann" oder "Manoman" oder wie auch immer?   —   grammatikfragen.de


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt auch "menno!" und "manno!" in gleicher Bedeutung wie "oh man!" z.B. als Ausdruck der Verärgerung.
Duden:
manno
menno

PS: beide in meinem aktiven Wortschatz.


----------



## Kajjo

"Oh man" ist klar falsch, nur "Oh, Mann" ist korrekt.

Eigentlich sollte dieser Thread gelöscht werden, um nicht alle komplett in die Irre zu führen. Das ist einfach nur absurd.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> "Oh man" ist klar falsch, nur "Oh, Mann" ist korrekt.
> ...


Das wird von verschiedenen Quellen unterschiedlich geshen.


----------



## Kajjo

Keine seriöse Quelle widerspricht "Oh, Mann".


----------



## Hutschi

Ich auch nicht. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es keine anderen Möglichkeiten, wie "oh man"  gibt. Das wäre ein Trugschluss.
Es bedeutet lediglich, dass die Form "Oh, Mann!" korrekt ist. Über "Oh, man!" sagt es nichts aus.

PS:
Das entspräche sonst etwa:
2 ist eine gerade Zahl. Jede seriöse Quelle bestätigt das.
Deshalb ist 4 keine gerade Zahl.

Korrekt ist:
2 ist eine gerade Zahl.
auch 4 ist eine gerade Zahl.


(... ein einfaches Beispiel um den Trugschluss zu verdeutlichen.)


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> Und selbst englische Muttersprachler sagen eher "oh boy" als "oh man", wenn ich mich nicht stark täusche.


Both are commonly used.  I’m not sure which one is more common, but if I had to guess, I would actually bet on “oh man.”


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> dass es keine anderen Möglichkeiten, wie "oh man" gibt. Das wäre ein Trugschluss.


"Oh man" ergibt allenfalls Sinn, wenn man "man" als englisches Wort auffasst. Aber nicht wenn es ein deutsches "man" wie in "Man tut das nicht" sein soll. Dann ist es absolut verquer und völlig eindeutig falsch ohne jeden Zweifel.


----------



## Eselchen

berndf said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist "Oh man" _noch_ als Anglizismus und in einem deutschen Satz als Schreibfehler zu betrachten. Wenn wir uns in 10 Jahren noch einmal unterhalten, könnte das anders sein.  Vielleicht spricht man es dann auch anders aus. Wer weiss, oder heisst es "who knows"?


Ich hoffe, Du kommst dir jetzt nicht allzu dumm vor. Keine Ahnung, was Du dir vorgestellt hast, wie sehr sich die Sprache angeblich entwickelt und/oder ändert...


----------

